# Aviation Vid Clips from lesofprimus...



## lesofprimus (Jun 4, 2005)

Here ya go..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

Good clips, les. I guess the helo one shows that flying a helo ain't exactly like driving a car.
And I wonder what the hell happened to that F-14.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

I have seen the F-14 one before as well. The only info I got was that it went into the turn and no one knows what happened next. Some kind of catastrophic failure, I guess.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2005)

More..


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

Good ole Grouchy. I still love Die Terrorists Die. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

Or, as we New Yorkers would say:

"Die Motherfrucker die motherfrucker die..."

More... All WWII combat clips now...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2005)

No Comments??? Damn...

More...


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

Those are excellent clips Les
The Luftwaffe gun cam pics I thought demonstrated the methods of attack very well I noticed when confronted with a B17 they seemed to open fire at a far greater range than with other bombers, so I would say the increase in fire power from the B17 did make them more wary however the poor sods in what ever bomber it was didn't stand much of a chance did they.
The zero footage also showed how flimsy the where compared to other planes.
Do you think the Typhoon footage is a Typhoon I'm not a recognition expert but it didn't appear to be one too me.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

Excellent vid's, les. It took me ages to steal them all 'cos I'm downloading an Audioslave video from one of their concerts!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

Nor am I a recognition expert but, to me, the Typhoon _and_ US killed one look like Hurricanes. Although, the US one I can't quite work out what it is but it certainly looks like a Hurricane!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice vids! I have seen some of them before. The guncams against the bombers really show how much they were sitting ducks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey pD, mind sharing that link with me so I can get that Audioslave as well???

Guys, im not sure what the vids are, only that they were titled as such when I downloaded them, many many moons ago... Upon further review, the Typhoon definatly looks like a Hurri.......


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.audioslaved.com

Left hand side, "Slaved Downloads" or something like that. It's the weenie concert. It's AWESOME! They do Spoonman...Cornell does Black Hole Sun...there's three Rage songs...it's feckin' brilliant.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Super sweet....... Thx dude...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

194Mb???? Jesus christ.... Even with DSL its gonna take forever. I gots to go to work...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

GREAT SH*T LES! I finally got to looks at some of these, had a blast! I love the dumbass in the helicopter, I've seen it before, always wanted to get a copy. As we used to say on Staten Island,'WHAT A SNAPPERHEAD!"


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Snappers....... Thats what we called chicks back in the day....

Snapperhead was strictly reserved for those meatballs that Meatball didnt cover... LOL...

pD.... That clip is bad ass dude. Thanks for the link......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Snapperhead was strictly reserved for those meatballs that Meatball didnt cover... LOL



Or in intellectual terms - "SUPERSTUPID."


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

No problem. I hope they do _Sleep Now in the Fire_ when I go see 'em June 24th.


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2005)

Bf 110 and 109 in trouble:

did you note the stupid NJG Bf 110 caught in the day time after an attack on B-17's ? Also 1 Me 108 trainer getting clobbered. the last sequence is of a Soviet twin engine getting nailed.......

wish I could see the Luftw gun cam footage. Les can u make a wmv out of it ?, as mpegs for whatever reason are not getting up and running for me...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

I noticed that, the RADAR on the Bf-110. I was going to mention it. 

Also, on the Luftwaffe Gun Cam anyone notice that one of the aircraft is a YB-40!? It's a B-17 but it has two ventral turrets.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

wmv files aren't allowed here, for whatever reason. I know, I've tried.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

That track was great........


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2005)

Skimmer.............huh ? Les put up several wmv's and I can see them without a hitch.

Bf 110G-4's were cuaght on many an occassion as they were sent up from December 43 till march of 44 to bolster up the day time fighters for the defence of the reich. intersting with the slowness of these big dumb beasts that they actually caught up with US bombers and blew them out of the air, but were mg fodder to P-47's - 8th AF and the P-51's of the 9th AF 354th fg.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Okee-doke then.  
Obviously it's my software. What the hell could be going on?


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2005)

I tell ya it is weird, because when I first signed up I could receive all the videos without a problem....now no mpegs at least on this site


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2005)

Do you have the latest Windows media player, NS? If you go through the Windows Update, there may be some upgrade or patch you need. 

I can play darn near anything these days because of the video editting packages I have on here. They seem to have downloaded every codec known to man! But I do remember Les having trouble with his and after upgrading to the latest Win Media player, he could see the Clutch videos.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

I checked, and apparently I do have the latest updates. Hmmm. 
I'll check my drivers.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Skim and erich, i thought i had the newest updates as well... But i downloaded and installed the most recent version and Walla! no more problems........

Give it a try erich and skim.. It worked for me when I couldnt see those Clutch vid clips, like ecric said.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I reinstalled my driver and got the latest update for that, and guess what? The world is a happy place again. 
It worked. I can now see the wmv files. Go figure.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Cool...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2005)

Right on!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 11, 2005)

Toodle-Squeak, jolly good show...





...what?


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2005)

Theres nothing worse than all the guys on les's thread say what about that so and so footage that was sweet and you cant see shit talk about frustrating.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, so far through "group-think" Les and NS have been able to see the videos...Maybe we all can help you get yours going as well, trackend.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine was trial and error. Just a case of "Well that didn't work, so let's try this." and low and behold, it worked. It's strange because I could swear I was watching wmv clips before. Then I suddenly noticed that I couldn't. Anyway, it's fine now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Track, try what i did. I was ready to kill someone over mine..... Download a BRAND NEW version, takes 26 seconds, and install it....


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2005)

well cannot see the mpegs still from this thread...............sniff  

very odd as the unit works for others in my files


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Download the new WinMedia 10 off the net for free and install it... I had the same problem and now i can see every single clip i choose...


----------



## Erich (Jun 11, 2005)

yo Viktor that !

be back on the morrow after work........yuk !


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

More...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Good ones.


----------



## me262 (Jun 11, 2005)

do you know, by any chance, what carrier was hit by the jap?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Nope... Essex Class carrier tho......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

More..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice. That first one was a Canadian Sea King at an air show in the States.


----------



## me262 (Jun 12, 2005)

i wish the falkland's video was longer, and complete
or if you have more of that war will be better


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

M  re...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 23, 2005)

OK, heres a compilation vid clip that I put together... Small clips from different clips, portraying the harrowing life of US Bomber Crews....... 

(I found out how to clip/paste movies hehe)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2005)

Definitely not a place I would want to be sitting. It looks especially harrowing with the minen rounds hitting them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 24, 2005)

odd music to have with thatg slo mo though??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree, but thats the music that was originally on the clip... I havent figured out how to add the music yet....... YET...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2005)

What software are you using for that, Les?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

Windows Movie Maker. Basic Crap...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok.... I plyed around long enough for this to work... Here is the same clip, BomberDutySuz, but I have added some music...

Sea of Destruction by Clutch...

Some of the words line up prety cool...

"Build your ship and sail across a Sea of Flame..."


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2005)

I have used it in the past. It's okay and a good way to play around with editting. I use Roxio Easy Media Creator now. It's much better to use and the DVDs you can create with it are really good quality. Don't bother making a DVD with Microsoft Movie Maker. I did and was terribly disappointed with the quality.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

that's much more fitting music, and it's great how it's the same length as the film itself, fits very well..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks. Not too bad for my first movie... LOL.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

Heres my second one.... The tune is Mercury by Clutch....

This one is all WWII aircraft in combat... And the best one Ive made so far...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 25, 2005)

Bad ass clip, bad ass song...great job 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks...... Thanks alot...

Repost of the vid clip i put together with a great tune from Clutch called Mercury......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2005)

that's pretty damn sweet.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

<<< Bows....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2005)

And for the Encore, my latest installment... Tune is Soapmakers by Clutch... (Gotta promote the Clutch)

Combination clips, mostly Modern nose video and Spectre shots...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 26, 2005)

Les, in the "Typhoon kill" clip, the A/C there is actually a Hurricane being bounced.

About the CNN clip it shows in the last secuence the HMS Sir Galahand burning.

Good work.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 26, 2005)

Thx and I know about the error of the Typhoon clip... Someone else misidentified it previously..


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

More...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 1, 2005)

Any more data about the F-15 mid-air colition.....? is impressive


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Other than the fact that it is very old, and that the pilot ejected safely, no other info... Ive had that clip for years and years......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

More...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2005)

Sweet....

Remote control Fw-190....


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2005)

More..


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

The Emergency landing one is great! I have had that one for awhile and it still cracks me up!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah i like that one.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

All good stuff.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2005)

More...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice videos Les!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2005)

The thanks is relayed to the peeps that originally made these clips...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2005)

Those other two (sound barrier and helo) are cool too. The sound barrier one especially. The helo guys just sort of made an a**es out of themselves


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Good clips. Remind me never to hitch a helo ride with that guy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2005)

No doubt... What an idiot...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 24, 2005)

More...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

Good clips guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice clips les.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

Get some.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Who deleted my clip?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

Don't look at me. :-"
Seriously, I can't even remember what it was now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2005)

> Who deleted my clip?


Me... If u would like to post video clips, please make them under ur own thread, not mine.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Sure, whatever.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

More....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome clips Les!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

that apache one's funny, "do you think i can make it through there"
"nope"
"oh ye of little faith, look how big that is...oh @#?!"

and i hadn't seen that chinook one when and where was it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 3, 2005)

The X-35 clip was taken in Palmdale, I was there


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

wow cool, but that was pretty impressive!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2005)

Not sure on the Chinook one Lanc, but I think it was either Belgium or France...


----------



## ham-pete (Nov 3, 2005)

Not a lot of F-15 and X-35's in WWII - bit off off topic


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2005)

ham-pete said:


> Not a lot of F-15 and X-35's in WWII - bit off off topic



That's a hell of a first post.  The topic is "aviation videos" not "WWII aviation videos". Rule number 1 you might want to learn, but fast: Don't piss off Les.

It is a damn good thing that F-18 caught the wire or there would have been a lot of scrap metal in front of him.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2005)

Freakin retard.... And it was the morons first post too, LMFAO....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep, making a great first impression. Sheesh!


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Well he was right there wasnt many F-15 and X-35's in WWII trouble was
he cocked up the begining and the end of his post, come to think of it the middle was a bit odd as well, hayho.
Battle of Britain stuff rookie pilot shot down on first sortie by ace.  

I do like that X35 Im sure its goner be a winner, unless helicopter performance takes a huge step forwad


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

So do I, it looks good. I don't see helicopter performance increasing that much. 

That was an interesting first post, hell of a way to introduce yourself though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 4, 2005)

even P-38 pilot proberly managed to make a better first post than that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Even I did.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Even I did.


Somehow I don't think so CC, yours would have been on the same level...
I can't remember mine.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine was in the old Lurrvley Ladies thread. 

Great clips, Dan.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Wayne.... 

And it figures some perv from Nova Scotia would make his first post in that chauvenistic thread...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

It was GRG's fault. Him and his damn thread about hot chicks...that he stole from Med back at IL2Skins.com...yeah, that's it. Aaaaaall GRG's fault.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Even I did.
> ...



I think mine was something about the Boeing 747 being the best fighter.

One a fool, always a fool


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 6, 2005)

Great clip selection Les. Poor chaps in that Chinook.

Lucky the F18 came to a stop where it did... another few yards and it would have got a lot more expensive!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2005)

More...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2005)

That AC-130 shot was really cool. BOOM! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

evangilder said:


> That AC-130 shot was really cool. BOOM! 8)


Yes it was 8). Good ones Les.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2005)

after about 2 minutes of trying to watch just one video it's buffered 6%, the whole clip's 34 seconds! my internet's running really, REALLY slow tonight for some reason, this site and msn messenger are the only programs i have running!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2006)

More, probably some repeats...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2006)

what kinda plane is that in the drag race? and that goose one's kinda funny, luckily looks like no one was hurt............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2006)

Looked to me a bit like a Jaguar, not sure though. Good videos, agreed Lanc, I think the people in the other crashes were not so lucky though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2006)

i thought jaguar too but i'm prtty sure it's not..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 11, 2006)

More...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2006)

Good stuff Les.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

nice, like all the helicopter accidents, and the goose


----------



## markvs (Apr 9, 2006)

The aviation cargo plane airshow crash I think is that whichhappened at Farnborough air show some years ago, with the crew being able to walk away. The makers then advertised the plane as the one you can walk away from.


----------



## markvs (Apr 9, 2006)

BNy the way, the B24 flak hit I believe is in fact a bomb strike from above. I had this clip on video, and going through it frame by frame you can quite clearly see something fall from above, not a flak type hit from below.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 20, 2006)

Couple of pretty bad crashes, one crazy stunt pilot, and a former World Champion RC helo driver...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2006)

Good stuff Les, that flight through the rock tunnel is crazy!


----------



## boblopes (May 6, 2006)

I like very much the ww II clips


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2006)

Good, heres some that are not.....

Rocket armed remote controlled helo...
Electric powered RC plane in a gym.... This guy is unreal!!!
Old Navy jet, a Panther I believe, misses the wire and goes in the drink...
Flight Deck ape gets sucked into A-6 Intruder....


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff Les, that RC flying was amazing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

More...

Guided Bomb hits Taliban Cave entrance... See how they run...
Close air support gets too close... WAY to close...
Dont know if posted before, but an F-16 jock decides to drop his Smart Bomb on a group of Insurgents walking through town...

The last one is a compilation of combat footage from Iraq, put to the music of Tool - Hush, off the Opiate Album.... One of the better clips out there right now.....

"Why dont u go fu*k urself......."

Maynard Rules!!

Goddamn, that last clip is takin awhile to upload...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff Les.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 22, 2006)

Les

If I remember rightly the Carabou crash was at the De Havilland test strip. It was caused by leaving a lock in place on one of the controls causing the climb to sharpen until it stalled out.


----------



## iron man (Oct 19, 2006)

Hopefully this is a better first post than the one that guy made back on page 7 ; ) Unless I miss my guess here, the aircraft in the bike/car/jet drag race is a MiG-23. Lots of great vids buddy. I actually joined this forum just so I could view them (particularly the Luftwaffe gun cams). I'm glad that I did!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

A few more....

Airplane crash complilation....
Big Jetliner runs outta runway...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey, Les. Your files didn't get uploaded.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

Dammit to all hell.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2006)

In the first one that shows the first F-4 crash - that was at Point Mugu in 2002 - I was there and saw it!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2006)

Great Les. Some of those I had seen before, but not in a compilation form. The F-100 crash was supposedly caused by mis-rigging the ailerons backward. Information that I have from an SEA pilot indicated that this infamous maintenance F-up resulted in design changes of the port and starboard rigging to be different lengths so that this accident cause would be minimized in the future.

Flyboy might have further information, but my understanding was that this became common design requirements for all future aircraft procurements.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> In the first one that shows the first F-4 crash - that was at Point Mugu in 2002 - I was there and saw it!!!!



Jesus. I've only witnessed one crash, thank God. A P-51 spun in on a collapsed right gear. Quite unnerving to say the least.


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 30, 2006)

My Dad always told me there were two kinds of pilots: those who have bent a bird, and those who are going to. He was old school, to be sure. And pretty much correct. Luckily most are minor compared to these videos!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2006)

Few more...

Cool slo mo of an F-14 breakin the sound barrier on a fly by... No sound...
On-board camera shot of a night trap aboard a Carrier...
Nice remote control P-47C cracks up on the runway...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2006)

Good stuff, big oops on the last clip...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2006)

The P-47 must have brought tears to the owners eyes. Makes me think of the 8ft wingspan B-52 RC model video. Can't imagine how much time goes into something like that.


----------



## FabioRAF (Mar 2, 2008)

plan_D said:


> The Audioslave Fan Forum
> 
> Left hand side, "Slaved Downloads" or something like that. It's the weenie concert. It's AWESOME! They do Spoonman...Cornell does Black Hole Sun...there's three Rage songs...it's feckin' brilliant.




the site is closed...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

Criminee man, you are digging up some historical fodder.

Focus. Airplanes... Airplanes...


----------



## <simon> (Aug 8, 2008)

Great videos Les!

Quite a collection you (and now i!) have!

Thanks!


----------

